# État S.M.A.R.T. : échec ; désinstaller Yaboot



## charlax (10 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je voulais réinstaller mon Mac Ibook G4 12", et il m'est impossible de formater le disque, toutes les options sont grisées à cause d'un échec SMART. J'ai lu quasiment tous les sujets à ce propos, visiblement rien d'autre à faire que contacter le SAV (je suis encore sous garantie).

Cependant j'ai installé Linux quand j'ai reçu mon iBook, je l'ai désinstallé depuis (la différence n'étant pas grande par rapport à Mac Os X, et j'avais tous ce qui me plaisait dessus) mais le gestionnaire de boot Yaboot est toujours là. Au démarrage, j'ai donc un écran noir avec à peu près : "Choose your OS : 1-Mac Os X 2- Linux 3- FreeBSD".

J'aurais aimé supprimer ceci avant d'aller voir le SAV pour éviter qu'ils me disent : « ah non monsieur, on ne peut pas vous aider, vous avez tenter d'installer Linux ». Le problème, c'est que je n'ai pas accès à l'utilitaire de disque à cause de cet échec SMART.

Je pense utiliser pdisk, mais je ne vois pas trop comment faire et si Yaboot est installé autre part : 


```
Partition map (with 512 byte blocks) on '/dev/rdisk0'
 #:                type name                    length   base      ( size )
 1: Apple_partition_map Apple                       63 @ 1        
 2:     Apple_Bootstrap bootstrap                 1600 @ 64       
 3:     Apple_UNIX_SVR2 swap                   1067008 @ 1664      (521.0M)
 4:           Apple_HFS root                  20164992 @ 1068672   (  9.6G)
 5:           Apple_HFS Apple_HFS_Untitled_1 135067808 @ 21233664  ( 64.4G)
 6:          Apple_Free                             16 @ 156301472

Device block size=512, Number of Blocks=156301488 (74.5G)
DeviceType=0x0, DeviceId=0x0
```

D'autre part, j'ai vu cette page : 
http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=136

Mais j'ai peur de faire empirer le problème.

Avez-vous des idées ? Pensez-vous qu'il est inutile de supprimer cette séquence et qu'il voudront bien m'échanger mon disque dur ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## charlax (10 Septembre 2006)

J'ai d&#233;marr&#233; sur le DVD 1 d'installation de Mac Os X, j'ai utilis&#233; le Terminal avec pdisk (j'ai supprim&#233; la deuxi&#232;me partition) et depuis je n'ai plus yaboot. &#199;a c'est fait.

Il ne reste plus qu'&#224; aller voir le SAV...


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

smart -> probl&#232;me hardware, donc change-le le plus vite possible.


----------



## charlax (11 Septembre 2006)

J'y vais de ce pas, heureusement que j'avais eu le temps de tout sauvegarder !

Pourquoi la dur&#233;e de vie d'un disque dur en utilisation normale est-elle aussi courte (malgr&#233; le motion sensor et autres joyeuset&#233;s promises par Apple pour limiter la casse) ?

Est-ce que un tel probl&#232;me peut abimer d'autres composants de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2006)

La faute &#224; pas de bol m'est avis, un disque dur c'est quand m&#234;me une partie tr&#232;s fragile. D'o&#249; l'int&#233;r&#234;t du smart.


----------

